# Bad Movies You Liked



## Zardnaar (Jul 20, 2019)

Bad being movies that flopped, underperformed at the box office or were critically panned like most of the Transformers franchise. 

 My 3.

Labyrinth
 This movie was a flop back in the 80s but I loved it. I was something like 8 and this movie has since become a cult classic. Still it cost a lot to make and I think I fell in love with Jennifer Connolley.

2. God's of Egypt
 Watched this on Netflix. It wasn't great but I kind of liked it and was going on an ancient Egypt D&D design binge.

 3. Assassin's Creed
 Better than God's of Egypt I liked this a bit more and would give it 7/10. It was no Detective Pikachu though.


----------



## trappedslider (Jul 20, 2019)

Zardnaar said:


> underperformed at the box office




define under performed


----------



## Zardnaar (Jul 21, 2019)

trappedslider said:


> define under performed




Didn't lose money but was expected to make a lot more. Probably one with an average to meh IMDb rating. No blockbusters or movies generally regarded as good/successful.

 Flops that are good are fine, flop being movies that lost money.

 Another one.

Dune (1984).
 Critically panned on release, I kinda like it. It's not great.


----------



## MarkB (Jul 21, 2019)

John Carter.

Not superb, but entertaining. Felt like if they'd only left the "of Mars" in the title, it'd have stood at least a chance of finding an audience beyond those already familiar with the source material.


----------



## Mercurius (Jul 21, 2019)

"Bad" is so subject to interpretration, but if you're talking solely about box office flops then I'll go with Dark Phoenix. It wasn't great, but it was much better than the Last Stand and still a decent movie. I didn't feel like my childhood was destroyed like I did with the Last Stand.

Here's a list of 52 box office flops:
https://www.workandmoney.com/s/highest-grossing-war-movies-d0c142c1cf3942dd

What strikes me is that the vast majority of those were actually pretty bad (imho, of course). At best, they were "OK." So they bombed for a reason.


----------



## cbwjm (Jul 21, 2019)

Waterworld. Not even sure if I saw if at the movies bit I thought it was a cool movie. 

Had no idea that Labyrinth was considered a dud. Seen that movie so many times because of how great I think it is.


----------



## Aeson (Jul 21, 2019)

He-Man 
I liked it, but thought it was not He-Man. Kind of like 10,000 B.C. , it would have been set on a different planet. He-Man should have been on Eternia(sp).


----------



## Zardnaar (Jul 21, 2019)

Is that the 1987 one? I liked that one as a kid, no eternia seems odd in retrospect.


----------



## Aeson (Jul 21, 2019)

Yes, that one. They just took the characters and moved them to Earth.


----------



## monsmord (Jul 21, 2019)

_Conan the Destroyer_.  I am not proud.


----------



## Mercurius (Jul 21, 2019)

monsmord said:


> _Conan the Destroyer_.  I am not proud.




My problem with _the Destroyer _is that _The Barbarian _was actually a really good movie, one of the best fantasy flicks ever made - a true classic. It was as if with the sequel they remembered the era and they made just another silly 80s fantasy movie, in the vein of _Krull, __Beastmaster, _and _Sword & Sorcerer.


_​But yeah, it is kind of fun.


----------



## ccs (Jul 21, 2019)

Mercurius said:


> My problem with _the Destroyer _is that _The Barbarian _was actually a really good movie, one of the best fantasy flicks ever made - a true classic. It was as if with the sequel they remembered the era and they made just another silly 80s fantasy movie, in the vein of _Krull, __Beastmaster, _and _Sword & Sorcerer.
> 
> 
> _​But yeah, it is kind of fun.




It's like they took D&D and made a movie out of it....


----------



## ccs (Jul 21, 2019)

Zardnaar said:


> Bad being movies that flopped, underperformed at the box office or were critically panned like most of the Transformers franchise.




So you don't really want to know what _bad_ movies I like.   
You want ones that fit one, or both, of 2 arbitrary criteria (critics opinions - wich don't phase me at all, & $).

Ok, here's 3.
*Hamlet (1996, Kenneth Branagh)
Critics liked it.
IMDB says it cost 18M & it's US take was a bit shy of 4.5M.  I don't know what it's global take ended up being, but I seriously doubt it made $.  The un-cut version (wich is the only cut you should be watching as this was _meant_ to be an unabridged version put on screen) clocks at 4h & some minutes.  And theatres HATE eating up that much screen time for something that'll draw so few viewers.  And if you're not a Shakespeare fan I bet you don't want to sit through even the "short" cut of this (2.5 hrs)....   
So obviously it was a failure, right?
Wrong.  It's purpose seems to be Award season bait + a continuation of Branaghs love of the Bards work. I don't think it was even a concern if it made a dime.  Award wise it won 9/24 it was nominated for (but not stuff anyone outside the industry cares much about)
It's also a really good version of Hamlet.  You can sit there with the play in one hand & virtually read along.  And it's presented in plain English & set in a clean, bight, polished, 19th century Europe - making both it easy to watch and easy to listen to.


*Indiana Jones & The Temple of Doom
Looks like it made a good chunk of $ for it's time.  (and more since)  Critics score is only a 57.  Not hated, but no real love. 
But this is far from a bad movie, just not loved by the critics.
For me Raiders & Temple are tied.  I love them both.  Then Crusade.

*Stardust (2007)
Ok with the critics, for whatever that's worth.  But looks like it only made 1/2 it's budget back here in the US.  And by a year later the rest of the world had pushed it to about double its budget.  That makes it a bad movie in your book doesn't it?


----------



## Zardnaar (Jul 21, 2019)

ccs said:


> So you don't really want to know what _bad_ movies I like.
> You want ones that fit one, or both, of 2 arbitrary criteria (critics opinions - wich don't phase me at all, & $).
> 
> Ok, here's 3.
> ...




 It's fine basically post whatever.  Its just things like Transformers that made a boat load of money but aren't really good as such.


----------



## ccs (Jul 21, 2019)

Zardnaar said:


> It's fine basically post whatever.  Its just things like Transformers that made a boat load of money but aren't really good as such.




Hey, I'm just pointing out that your standards of bad don't make much sense.  Especially your obsession with how much $ a movie makes.

I mean if you actually want to know a* bad *movie I like I'll point you to _Plan 9 from Outer Space.
_It's the gold standard of bad acting, bad writing, bad plot, & bad technical.  
Or the unreleased 1994 Fantastic Four movie by Roger Corman.  (Terrible, but oddly still better than the most recent FF effort)
I'm also entertained by a great amount of the 70s-80s sci-fi shlock (again, thank God for Roger Corman! ) that I can stream via Amazon.  Well worth my Prime membership fee!


----------



## trappedslider (Jul 22, 2019)

ccs said:


> Hey, I'm just pointing out that your standards of bad don't make much sense.  Especially your obsession with how much $ a movie makes.
> 
> I mean if you actually want to know a* bad *movie I like I'll point you to _Plan 9 from Outer Space.
> _It's the gold standard of bad acting, bad writing, bad plot, & bad technical.
> ...




oh you said that you like nvm you left out the Star Wars Holiday special https://xkcd.com/653/ and Hobgoblins.....*shudders*


----------



## ccs (Jul 22, 2019)

trappedslider said:


> oh you said that you like nvm you left out the Star Wars Holiday special https://xkcd.com/653/ and Hobgoblins.....*shudders*




Well yeah.  The thread, though having some flawed criteria for what constitutes bad, is about stuff you *like.*
The SW Holiday Special:
1) Isn't a movie.  It's a TV show. 
2) Unlike P9, it brings zero amount of entertainment for its awfulness.  You can laugh & marvel at P9.  The SWHS?  Nope.

Hobgoblins.  Hmm.  Never heard of it.  The (cess)pool of bad movies is vast & deep though, so I'm sure there's all sorts of stuff I've somehow missed.


----------



## Imaculata (Jul 22, 2019)

And here I thought I would be alone in liking Masters of the Universe. The soundtrack is amazing too, and Frank Langetta is having such a great time as the villain.


----------



## trappedslider (Jul 22, 2019)

ccs said:


> Hobgoblins.  Hmm.  Never heard of it.  The (cess)pool of bad movies is vast & deep though, so I'm sure there's all sorts of stuff I've somehow missed.





[video=youtube;o0fhewrzBRM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0fhewrzBRM[/video] I'm sorry.....the only way i've seen this movie was MST3K and it came close driving them insane


----------



## Raunalyn (Jul 22, 2019)

Mercurius said:


> My problem with _the Destroyer _is that _The Barbarian _was actually a really good movie, one of the best fantasy flicks ever made - a true classic. It was as if with the sequel they remembered the era and they made just another silly 80s fantasy movie, in the vein of _Krull, __Beastmaster, _and _Sword & Sorcerer.
> 
> 
> _​But yeah, it is kind of fun.




My problem was the uber-cheesy make-up/special effects. And the fact that it did not have the incredible Basil Poledouris for the soundtrack (it had a cheesy knock off that did a poor job of trying to sound like Basil Poledouris).

It wasn't great, but it was fun.


----------



## Raunalyn (Jul 22, 2019)

I won't say it underperformed in the box office, or that it was a bad movie, but it is certainly a movie that deserves better recognition.

Sneakers. Robert Redford, Sidney Poitier, River Phoenix, Dan Ackroyd, Mary McDonald, James Earl Jones, Ben Kingsley...yeah, some serious star power. It was fun, funny ("I want peace on Earth and good will toward men," and hearing James Earl Jones with his great and deep stentorian voice saying, "We are the United States Government...we don't do that sort of thing!"), and completely under-rated.

One more...a bad, cheesy movie that I absolutely loved...Krull. Didn't age well, though.


----------



## Zardnaar (Jul 22, 2019)

I enjoyed Krull, haven't seen it for years though.

 It hadn't aged well in the 90s.


----------



## SolitonMan (Jul 22, 2019)

I've always enjoyed Deep Rising.  It would make for a good RPG adventure scenario.  It did pretty poorly at the box office and was one of Roger Ebert's most hated films, but for simple cheesy monster action it was great!


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Jul 22, 2019)

Watched this a ton back in the day, on a VHS taped from HBO, I think. I’m almost entirely indiscriminate in my enjoyment of 80s fantasy films. Even stuff like Deathstalker II and Red Sonja. About the only one I’ve come across that I truly hated was Thor the Conqueror. 

So, I’ll put forward Deathstalker II. How can I not love a movie that started with the premise of “What if we replaced Conan the Barbarian with Bugs Bunny?”

Also, Silent Night Deadly Night. For their review Siskel and Ebert simply read the name of each person involved and intoned "shame" after each one.



monsmord said:


> _Conan the Destroyer_.  I am not proud.


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 22, 2019)

Sinister Squad

[video=youtube;C_QcAHiLS24]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_QcAHiLS24[/video]


an Asylum movie that ended up being better than the movie it was meant to parody/ripoff (which really indicatws just how bad Suicide Squad is imho). I think the difference with this movie is that it was actually intended to be cheap and the actors know its never going to be a great film, but they get in and have fun with it anyway.

(NB The asylum is an independent studio famous for is low budget Mockbuster parodies, best known being Sharknado and Z Nation)


----------



## Raunalyn (Jul 22, 2019)

Ralif Redhammer said:


> Also, Silent Night Deadly Night. For their review Siskel and Ebert simply read the name of each person involved and intoned "shame" after each one.




That...that is simply awesome. I have never seen this movie, and now I am compelled to watch it. It's almost a moral obligation now...


----------



## Raunalyn (Jul 22, 2019)

Oh! I did forget one.

In the Mouth of Madness. God, I love this movie!!! When I run a Mage: The Awakening or Ascension game, I make my players watch this movie first. Sam Neil is absolutely perfect.


----------



## Umbran (Jul 22, 2019)

trappedslider said:


> define under performed




Well, _Labyrinth_ is estimated as having a $25 million dollar production budget, but made about $13 million at the box office.  That's... not good financial performance.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Jul 22, 2019)

Silent Night Deadly Night is great and trashy Christmas viewing.



Raunalyn said:


> That...that is simply awesome. I have never seen this movie, and now I am compelled to watch it. It's almost a moral obligation now...


----------



## Ryujin (Jul 22, 2019)

"Legend" (the 1985 film with Tom Cruise, Mia Sara, and Tim Curry)
"The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai Across the 8th Dimension"
I wanted to say "Hansel and Gretal; Witch Hunters", but apparently it did pretty well financially.


----------



## Istbor (Jul 22, 2019)

Super. Mario. Brothers.


----------



## cbwjm (Jul 23, 2019)

Istbor said:


> Super. Mario. Brothers.



I lived that movie, it was a fun watch.


----------



## Zardnaar (Jul 23, 2019)

Umbran said:


> Well, _Labyrinth_ is estimated as having a $25 million dollar production budget, but made about $13 million at the box office.  That's... not good financial performance.




I only found that out a few years ago. 

 People seem to like the movie though. Maybe David Bowie in tights isn't for everyone. It's one of my favorite movies of all time.


----------



## dragoner (Jul 23, 2019)

Official flop that I like is "The 13th Warrior", or "The Thing". Probably considered bad, but good, is Corman's "Galaxy of Terror", and not for the worm sex scene with Taaffe O'Connell; it didn't do so bad box office vs budget though. Afterwards, I'm sort of a fan of bad movies: Trancers, The Ice Pirates, The Keep, From Beyond, Re-Animator, etc.. Plus I like movies that might be considered bad but are great like Videodrome, Repo Man, or Hardware.
[h=1][/h]


----------



## Zardnaar (Jul 23, 2019)

Anyone else seen Freddy Got Fingered? Critics  mauled it but if you liked American Pie it might be for you.


----------



## Rabulias (Jul 23, 2019)

Raunalyn said:


> My problem was the uber-cheesy make-up/special effects. And the fact that it did not have the incredible Basil Poledouris for the soundtrack (it had a cheesy knock off that did a poor job of trying to sound like Basil Poledouris).




Um, Basil Poledouris did score _Conan the Destroyer_. It's not as great as his score for _Conan the Barbarian_, but there is still some good music in there.


----------



## dragoner (Jul 23, 2019)

Seen Freddy Got Fingered, Cabin Boy was better.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Jul 23, 2019)

The Super Mario Bros movie is completely insane. Like, it shouldn’t be possible to miss the mark that badly. And knowing that Bob Hoskins and John Leguizamo spent most of the shoot drunk makes it even better. 



Istbor said:


> Super. Mario. Brothers.


----------



## Istbor (Jul 23, 2019)

Ralif Redhammer said:


> The Super Mario Bros movie is completely insane. Like, it shouldn’t be possible to miss the mark that badly. And knowing that Bob Hoskins and John Leguizamo spent most of the shoot drunk makes it even better.




Yeah. It will always be a movie that I can admit was bad, but so good.


----------



## Mallus (Jul 23, 2019)

This is tough. By definition, if I enjoyed a movie, I don't think it's 'bad'. 'Did I like it?' is always the first question I ask when performing criticism. Anyway, I'll need to think about this more so lets start with expensive box office failures.

The Watchowski's Cloud Atlas. Loved it. Moreover, I think it should be considered an important film, though its importance is dampened a little by their Netflix show Sense8, which covers a lot of the same ground and in a some ways, does it better (season 1 of the show functions as a better adaptation of the novel).


----------



## Richards (Jul 23, 2019)

Do old Godzilla movies count?  Because I'm a sucker for those, even the particularly goofy ones like _Godzilla vs. the Smog Monster_ (where Godzilla uses his fiery breath as a form of rocket propulsion) and _Godzilla vs. Megalon_ (where he can suddenly do gravity-defying kung fu moves like jumping at his enemy feet first with his tail dragging along the ground).

Johnathan


----------



## Raunalyn (Jul 23, 2019)

I thought of a couple more.

Tank Girl...I loved the movie, but it was considered so bad that it almost completely destroyed Lori Petty's acting career.

And finally, I have four words...

Rocky Horror Picture Show...


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 23, 2019)

Ryujin said:


> "Legend" (the 1985 film with Tom Cruise, Mia Sara, and Tim Curry)
> "The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai Across the 8th Dimension"
> I wanted to say "Hansel and Gretal; Witch Hunters", but apparently it did pretty well financially.




excuse me! The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai Across the 8th Dimension is one of the greatest movies ever made - it, like Labyrinth, is not a Bad Movie and should not be listed in this thread!!!


doing well at the box office is NOT an indication of quality


----------



## Ryujin (Jul 23, 2019)

Tonguez said:


> excuse me! The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai Across the 8th Dimension is one of the greatest movies ever made - it, like Labyrinth, is not a Bad Movie and should not be listed in this thread!!!
> 
> 
> doing well at the box office is NOT an indication of quality




Unfortunately, for the purposes of this thread, that was the specific criteria; a box office flop


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 23, 2019)

And were critically panned is also mentioned in OP

For instance both Fight Club and Big Trouble in Little China were box office flops


----------



## Ryujin (Jul 24, 2019)

Tonguez said:


> And were critically panned is also mentioned in OP
> 
> For instance both Fight Club and Big Trouble in Little China were box office flops




As I recall Buckaroo Banzai was critically panned at the time, but has since gained cult status.


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Jul 24, 2019)

.


----------



## Zardnaar (Jul 24, 2019)

Tonguez said:


> And were critically panned is also mentioned in OP
> 
> For instance both Fight Club and Big Trouble in Little China were box office flops




I'm not to strict, itsostly so people don't put up movies they personally don't like and claim they're bad. 

 Some good movies lose money, not everyone knows about the movie or that it lost money. 

 It's a fun type thread, posting bad/under appreciated movies and flops is fine.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Jul 24, 2019)

Another 80s sword and sorcery film that I adore. I saw it when I was probably to young to do so, and it’s stuck with me ever since. That sword makes no sense, but when I was a kid I didn’t care. The recent “sequel” was a shameful effort.

Legend is a favorite of mine. The version with the Tangerine Dream soundtrack, though. While Goldsmith has done some amazing work elsewhere, I prefer the synthesized exoticism of TD to his Disney-like one.

If you’ve never read the original script, Legend of Darkness, I recommend it. It’s crazy epic in scope:

https://www.figmentfly.com/legend/script3a.html



Legatus_Legionis said:


> *The Sword And The Sorcerer*
> 
> Great special effects and film score.  The chase in the castle, I could loop that music endlessly.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zardnaar (Jul 25, 2019)

Richards said:


> Do old Godzilla movies count?  Because I'm a sucker for those, even the particularly goofy ones like _Godzilla vs. the Smog Monster_ (where Godzilla uses his fiery breath as a form of rocket propulsion) and _Godzilla vs. Megalon_ (where he can suddenly do gravity-defying kung fu moves like jumping at his enemy feet first with his tail dragging along the ground).
> 
> Johnathan




Absolutely. It's mostly just stuff like Transformers, not great movies but lots of money made.


----------



## trappedslider (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## Gadget (Aug 20, 2019)

I'll second John Carter.  It wasn't that bad of a movie, the studio just decided to cut their losses before it even released and didn't market it.  It was also weird that they changed the title late in development.


----------



## CapnZapp (Aug 20, 2019)

Once I realized John Carter would be a Disney sanitized version of Barsoom, I lost all interest, and it seems I was not alone.

Premium streaming is more and more the only place you can find mature sci fi and fantasy.

I would love a Frazettian movie or show set on Barsoom or in the Hyborian Age.


----------



## lowkey13 (Aug 20, 2019)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Sacrosanct (Aug 20, 2019)

Bad movies I liked?  Both Arnold Conan movies (Conan the Barbarian got horrible reviews from many in the community, including a scathing review in Dragon magazine).

Kung Pow.  Yep.  I like that movie.  Deal with it.
Enemy Mine


Related, revered movies I don't like?  Big Lebowski and Dune.


----------



## lowkey13 (Aug 20, 2019)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Mallus (Aug 20, 2019)

lowkey13 said:


> I .... I ..... I do not even understand this sentence.



I think it's written in Reverse English!


----------



## lowkey13 (Aug 20, 2019)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## shawnhcorey (Aug 20, 2019)

Sacrosanct said:


> Enemy Mine




Yay, there's two of us.


----------



## dragoner (Aug 20, 2019)

No, Donny, these men are nihilists, there's nothing to be afraid of.

I loved Valerian, except for the character Valerian. lol

Hardware comes right in at the 50%, little old for the challenge though. Hardware (1990)


----------



## jonesy (Aug 20, 2019)

I liked John Carter as well. I'm not even ashamed. It's a genuinely enjoyable movie.

Valerian too. And that intro sequence is brilliant.

A movie that I really like, but still consider dreadfully bad is the finnish movie The Book of Fate (just look at that imdb rating). It's a movie that jumps between time periods and tries to draw a narrative from a vampire horror to a western to a modern setting (well, the 90's) to a scifi space epic. It actually won Best International Feature Film at the New York International Independent Film and Video Festival, which really makes me question their standards (also, who lost against them? Good grief that's gotta sting). But yeah, I still like it.


----------



## Ryujin (Aug 20, 2019)

lowkey13 said:


> John Carter was ... not bad.
> 
> But, in terms of movies that were a) flops, and b) critically reviled, I would go with Jupiter Ascending.
> 
> ...




Jupiter Ascending is a guilty pleasure of mine. OK, it's not great, but they went for some very different and almost European visuals, in an American film.


----------



## Umbran (Aug 20, 2019)

Ryujin said:


> Jupiter Ascending is a guilty pleasure of mine. OK, it's not great, but they went for some very different and almost European visuals, in an American film.





Poor Eddie Redmayne.  He went from the greatest mind on the planet in _Theory of Everything_, which got him the Academy Award for best actor, to space bees and _Jupiter Ascending_ as the next film.  I'll give him credit - he _committed_ to his _Jupiter Ascending_ role.


----------



## BookBarbarian (Aug 20, 2019)

Oh lets see, a few already mentioned Dune, Masters of the Universe (Frank Langella just goes balls to the wall as Skeletor and I love it), Enemy Mine. I alos love a stupid number of Schwarzenegger films including but not limited to Kindergarten Cop and Twins. 

Dredd was ok by critics, but only made like 13m but I really liked it. 13th Warrior had so many issues, but I like that one too. 

Lets see what else,the Crappy Lou ferrigno Hercules. Congo. That's a pretty good list.


----------



## Sacrosanct (Aug 20, 2019)

lowkey13 said:


> I .... I ..... I do not even understand this sentence.




Dune is my go to movie when I want to fall asleep. Which is too bad, because I really like a lot of the actors. But man, all that internal monologuing. Eeesh...

And ironically, my friends call me the Dude because my favorite drink is a White Russian and I hate the Eagles. But just couldn’t get into that movie.


----------



## Imaculata (Aug 21, 2019)

Enemy Mine is fantastic. Love that movie and its creature designs.


----------



## Zardnaar (Aug 21, 2019)

Enemy Mine is bad? I liked it did it originally   flop.


----------



## S'mon (Aug 21, 2019)

Mercurius said:


> My problem with _the Destroyer _is that _The Barbarian _was actually a really good movie, one of the best fantasy flicks ever made - a true classic. It was as if with the sequel they remembered the era and they made just another silly 80s fantasy movie, in the vein of _Krull, Beastmaster, _and _Sword & Sorcerer._




Talking of which, my top 3 would be

Krull - not sure this can really be called a 'bad' movie, but ok. Great high fantasy sci-fantasy.
Deathstalker - Lana Clarkson will live forever in my heart.
Hawk the Slayer - Fighting Fantasy come to life!

And runners up Beastmaster & The Warrior and the Sorceress. Beastmaster actually has a budget. The Warrior and the Sorceress has, well... it is a terrible movie, but it has David Carradine doing his thing.


----------



## lowkey13 (Aug 21, 2019)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Umbran (Aug 21, 2019)

Zardnaar said:


> Enemy Mine is bad? I liked it did it originally   flop.




Apparently:  "Originally budgeted at $17 million, the film ultimately cost more than $40 million after marketing costs were factored in, and was a box office bomb during the 1985 holiday season, earning only a little over $12 million. " - Wikipedia

If you liked the movie, you may enjoy the novella by Barry Longyear.  You may also be interested in _The Enemy Papers_, which contains other stories set in and around that war, and a really interesting section of the Talman - the holy writings of the Drac.


----------



## Maxperson (Aug 21, 2019)

I liked The Happening.


----------



## Maxperson (Aug 21, 2019)

lowkey13 said:


> I saw Krull in the the theater when it was released. I loved it at the time. I remember trying to come up with rules for the glaive in the movie, 'cuz it was so cool.




Our DM came up with the glaive as a magic item.  It was pretty cool.



> All of this was back in the days when you saw a movie, and then, well, you just had to make do with your memory.




Was that back when they chiseled images on rocks really fast while you watched?


----------



## lowkey13 (Aug 21, 2019)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## lowkey13 (Aug 21, 2019)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Sacrosanct (Aug 21, 2019)

lowkey13 said:


> I saw Krull in the the theater when it was released. I loved it at the time. I remember trying to come up with rules for the glaive in the movie, 'cuz it was so cool. All of this was back in the days when you saw a movie, and then, well, you just had to make do with your memory.
> 
> ...anyhoo, I watched Krull again, mmm... I want to say 10 years ago?
> 
> Yes, it really can be called a bad movie.




Yep.  I rewatched it last year.  It doesn't hold up to nostalgia, that's for sure.  Kind of like Beastmaster.  Loved that movie.  Now?  I can't get past how every character only has one syllable names.

Another movie I love that got really bad reviews was Caveman, and yes, I admit I even enjoyed watching Red Sonja.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Aug 21, 2019)

Well, time to close up this thread... 

Granted, I bought Yor, Hunter from the Future on Blu-Ray, so I really shouldn't be casting any stones.



Maxperson said:


> I liked The Happening.


----------



## Raunalyn (Aug 21, 2019)

dragoner said:


> Hardware comes right in at the 50%, little old for the challenge though. Hardware (1990)




Oh we all walk the wibbly wobbly walk
Oh we all walk the wibbly wobbly talk
Oh we all talk the wibbly wobbly lies
And we look at all the pretty girls with wibbly wobbly eyes 

That's really all I can remember from that movie. I do remember that it was very atmospheric


----------



## dragoner (Aug 21, 2019)

Raunalyn said:


> Oh we all walk the wibbly wobbly walk
> Oh we all walk the wibbly wobbly talk
> Oh we all talk the wibbly wobbly lies
> And we look at all the pretty girls with wibbly wobbly eyes
> ...




lol That was the perfect creepy guy role, there isn't a lot to say about it without spoilering it, the robot injecting people with hallucinogenic poison is pretty crazy.


----------



## Gladius Legis (Aug 21, 2019)

Street Fighter (1994) with Van Damme and Raul Julia. Although I understand that's kinda retroactively been rechristened as a cult classic, anyway.


----------



## BookBarbarian (Aug 21, 2019)

Gladius Legis said:


> Street Fighter (1994) with Van Damme and Raul Julia. Although I understand that's kinda retroactively been rechristened as a cult classic, anyway.




Along those lines I like Mortal Kombat (the first one) too.

Oh and on the Christopher Lambert train I love me some Highlander.


----------



## Mistwell (Aug 22, 2019)

National Treasure
Reign of Fire
Twilight
Miss Congeniality
Lara Croft - Tomb Raider 
50 First Dates


----------



## Mistwell (Aug 22, 2019)

Maxperson said:


> I liked The Happening.



Me too. I liked The Village as well.


----------



## BookBarbarian (Aug 22, 2019)

Mistwell said:


> National Treasure
> Reign of Fire
> Twilight
> Miss Congeniality
> ...




Reign of Fire nice.


----------



## Zardnaar (Aug 22, 2019)

I liked Reign of Fire. Wasn't great but remember seeing it at the theatre.


----------



## trappedslider (Aug 22, 2019)

I thought Reign of Fire's premise was interesting..I would have liked to see more of the actual fight between Dragons and Humans than what was hinted at via newspaper clippings.


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Aug 22, 2019)

Ones mentioned as bad already.

Beastmaster of course though it might just be Tanya Roberts.

Sword and Sorcerer because it made me laugh and probably my memory playing tricks but the big guy using a foot powered grinding wheel to sharpen something and the hero pushing head onto it (hope its the right movie) always wondered why he didn't stop peddling.

Simple that fantasy movies were trying to be made was a good thing.

Watched the Arnie Conan movies and really they are much better than remembered.


----------



## Imaculata (Aug 22, 2019)

The only thing I like about Street Fighter the movie is Raul Julia having a great time.


----------



## Zardnaar (Aug 22, 2019)

Street Fighter wasn't that good in the 90s. 

Mortal Kombat passes as a cheesy martial arts flick, the second one is outright bad. MK might also be the best video game movie idk.

 MK had a great soundtrack though it got me into a lot of 90s metal bands.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Aug 22, 2019)

One of the first movies I went to see with my one-day wife was Reign of Fire.


----------



## dragoner (Aug 22, 2019)

I loved Krull, it was also good as it has a young Liam Neeson. I see people mentioning the Conan films w/o mentioning Red Sonja? Tsk


----------



## Celebrim (Aug 22, 2019)

I don't like bad movies.  I like underappreciated classics.

Attack of the Killer Tomatoes
Creator 
Blood of Heroes
Joe vs. The Volcano


----------



## Sacrosanct (Aug 22, 2019)

dragoner said:


> I loved Krull, it was also good as it has a young Liam Neeson. I see people mentioning the Conan films w/o mentioning Red Sonja? Tsk




I listed Red Sonja.  I was a fan of Ernie Reyes Jr.  Oh!  Speaking of, another movie that I absolutely love, and watch probably once a year or so that doesn't get any love: The Last Dragon.  Bruce Leroy!  Shonuff!


----------



## dragoner (Aug 22, 2019)

Sacrosanct said:


> I listed Red Sonja.  I was a fan of Ernie Reyes Jr.  Oh!  Speaking of, another movie that I absolutely love, and watch probably once a year or so that doesn't get any love: The Last Dragon.  Bruce Leroy!  Shonuff!




Then there are two of us.

BTW, the web preview photobucket pic on your DTRPG product is messed up.


----------



## BookBarbarian (Aug 22, 2019)

Dragonheart is another one I like, but probably is pretty bad.



StormbringerAUS said:


> Beastmaster of course though it might just be Tanya Roberts.




Your tastes are obviously refined.


----------



## trappedslider (Aug 22, 2019)

Imaculata said:


> The only thing I like about Street Fighter the movie is Raul Julia having a great time.




That's the best part. Fun Fact : He knew he was dying and so let his kids pick his last role.  I honestly think the only person who took the movie serious was Kylie Minogue. Looking back, at the time it was made did the Street Fighter games even have a plot? 

You may remember watching the movie, but for me it was Tuesday.


----------



## Mallus (Aug 22, 2019)

Celebrim said:


> Joe vs. The Volcano



I'll go to my grave defending Joe Versus the Volcano as a legitimate classic American film. It sits in the middle of a Venn diagram whose circles are ridiculous, romantic, and true.

It's a defining moment in the friendship of several of my closest friends that we saw Joe Vs. in the theater. Same with Hudson Hawk, come to think...


----------



## Imaculata (Aug 23, 2019)

I greatly enjoyed both Joe Versus the Volcano and Hudson Hawk. I show the latter all the time to people who haven't seen it. It is such a hilarious crazy movie. I especially love the singing heist(s), and that stupid dog being shot through a window.

As for Red Sonja, I enjoyed it as a kid, but seeing it now as an adult, Brigitte Nielson's acting is like nails on a chalkboard to me.


----------



## Mercurius (Aug 23, 2019)

By virtue of liking a film, I wouldn't call it "bad," so I'll emphasize films I liked that ran counter to popular opinion.

I quite liked _*Batman v. Superman*, _especially in relation to the homogenous MCU factory. It was dark, epic, and felt like several movies in one. I wasn't crazy about some elements - the monster thing at the end was a bit one-dimensional and uninteresting. But overall it worked for me.

I also liked _*Dark Phoenix* _far more than the reviews. No, it wasn't Claremont/Byrne, but it was a lot better than the Radner fiasco. While I wouldn't call it a great movie by any means, the fact that it didn't totally butcher the Phoenix saga makes it pretty good. Sansa did better than I thought and some good performances throughout.

Here's an obscure one: Terence Malick's _*Knight of Cups. *_Yes, Malick is pretty pretentious, but he can also be quite deep and damn if he doesn't know cinematography. This is very much a "spiritual quest" story, and thus misunderstood by most of the viewing public, even the film snobs who were the only ones who probably saw it.


----------



## Mark Chance (Oct 7, 2019)

Without a doubt, the number one for me is Ron Ely's *Doc Savage*. Saw it at the drive through with Mom when I was a kid. Of more recent vintage, the live action *Speed Racer*, which I think is a better movie than *Iron Man*.


----------



## Ulfgeir (Oct 7, 2019)

I like Jupiter Ascending, Dune, Dark Crystal, Stardust, Labyrinth, and Street fighter. Also loved the first Mortal Kombat-movie. I think Blade Runner also falls into this category (though it has to be the version WITH the voice-over, and WITHOUT the Unicorn dream sequence)


----------



## darjr (Oct 7, 2019)

Postman and that flooded earth gill man one.....

don’t @ me!


----------



## trappedslider (Oct 7, 2019)

darjr said:


> Postman and that flooded earth gill man one.....
> 
> don’t @ me!




That would be WaterWorld which could be remade if  it went with the same idea that Stephen Baxter uses in his Flood and Ark books flood Flood (Baxter novel) - Wikipedia

I also like Postman, I prefer it over the actual book.


----------



## Enevhar Aldarion (Oct 8, 2019)

Sacrosanct said:


> I listed Red Sonja.  I was a fan of Ernie Reyes Jr.  Oh!  Speaking of, another movie that I absolutely love, and watch probably once a year or so that doesn't get any love: The Last Dragon.  Bruce Leroy!  Shonuff!




You can't mention Ernie without mentioning another movie of his that I like: Surf Ninjas.


----------



## Enevhar Aldarion (Oct 8, 2019)

darjr said:


> Postman and that flooded earth gill man one.....
> 
> don’t @ me!




The Postman is good, but it was a TV mini-series, not a movie. And I also enjoyed Waterworld. There is an extended/director's cut version with some added scenes that help the story too.


----------



## doctorbadwolf (Oct 8, 2019)

Krull. Classic! Watched it until the corner store had to get a new tape for me to rent every weekend. 

Dungeons and Dragons. Seriously. It’s wonderful. Full stop. 

He-Man. 

Hitman. 

XXX Vin Deisel, dumb action, stunts, Rammstein. 

Solarbabies. Just go download it somewhere and watch it, man. It’s the best.


----------



## Enevhar Aldarion (Oct 8, 2019)

A couple more that underperformed that I also enjoyed:

The Last Witchhunter
Seventh Son

And The Great Wall with Matt Damon. It got all sorts of bad press and poor box office because of the false accusations of Whitewashing, but it is actually good and the "White Guy saves the Asians" trope is minor to the overall story.


----------



## Mercurius (Oct 8, 2019)

As a related aside, I have come to feel that Rotten Tomatoes is a bane on culture. On one hand, their ratings do provide something: they give a kind of status quo take on how good a film is and probably correlate pretty well with the Academy and your garden variety middle class Americans. But I dislike the whole idea of "cultural gatekeepers" who decide what is and is not quality, which often has a political aspect to it.

At the very least, I have found that there isn't a strong correlation between RT ratings and my enjoyment of a film. Or rather, the correlation is something like half the time, maybe a bit more, maybe a bit less. But sometimes they are just way off. For instance, one of my top 5 favorite films is rated at 22%, and this is a film that I find deeply meaningful. 

A more well-known example of "RT dissonance" is their rating for _Dark Phoenix. _While it was far from a perfect film, it was hardly the disaster that their 23% rating implies. Certainly it was far better than _X-Men: The Last Stand _(57%). What I think happens is that word-of-mouth gets out, and people--even professional reviewers--are influenced by what they hear. All of a sudden is cool to bag on _Dark Phoenix._

Basically I think it comes down to this: RT ratings represent the cultural status quo. If your tastes align closely with the status quo, then they'll work for you. If you diverge from the status quo, well, the more you diverge, the less the ratings will align with your tastes.


----------



## trappedslider (Oct 8, 2019)

Enevhar Aldarion said:


> The Postman is good, but it was a TV mini-series, not a movie.




I'm confused by what you mean here,are you saying it was an actual tv mini-series or that it just felt like one?


----------



## Enevhar Aldarion (Oct 8, 2019)

trappedslider said:


> I'm confused by what you mean here,are you saying it was an actual tv mini-series or that it just felt like one?




I only remember seeing it air over multiple nights when it was on TV. If it had an actual theatrical release, I do not know.


----------



## trappedslider (Oct 8, 2019)

Enevhar Aldarion said:


> I only remember seeing it air over multiple nights when it was on TV. If it had an actual theatrical release, I do not know.




It was indeed released in theaters : December 12, 1997.

I LIKE Transformers. There I said and i'm proud of it.


----------



## Ath-kethin (Oct 8, 2019)

The Schwartzenegger Conan films are both glorious IMO and Destroyer is my 5yo's inspiration for everything - from D&D characters to LEGO stories to this year's Halloween costume.

DragonSlayer is a master class in how NOT to write a film climax.

The David Lynch Dune is a bit ponderous but the visuals are astounding and Kyle MacLachlan remains the only actor to have played Paul Atreides properly IMO. And the film's depiction of Alia is just perfect. I named my cat after her.

Off-genre: I absolutely adored the film SpiceWorld and it's a much smarter film than most give it credit for.


----------



## shawnhcorey (Oct 8, 2019)

I liked the miniseries of Dune better than the movie. It is closer to the book.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Oct 8, 2019)

I enjoyed that one as well. Even saw it in the theaters. It was filmed in the city I live in, and I literally went past one of the filming locations on my way home from seeing it.



Enevhar Aldarion said:


> A couple more that underperformed that I also enjoyed:
> The Last Witchhunter


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 8, 2019)

I seem to be stuck on echoing already mentioned movies.

Labyrinth definitely. I loved this, but I’m so damned young that I didn’t know it flopped  It was my childhood favourite.

I also liked John Carter. It did rather good attempting to adapt the franchise to ”easy digest” level for average viewer.

Red Sonja and Masters of the Universe were both on the list of movies I watched dozens of times as a kid/teenager.

One that I can’t agree with earlier posts though. I do not like the Lynch’s Dune. It is a poor attempt at an impossible to adapt book. I liked the miniseries enough to enjoy it, but it too failed on my book...


----------



## BookBarbarian (Oct 8, 2019)

trappedslider said:


> I LIKE Transformers. There I said and i'm proud of it.



Which _Transformers _1986 or 2007? Or the sequels of 2007, or the Spin-off/Reboot _Bumblebee_?


----------



## Ath-kethin (Oct 8, 2019)

shawnhcorey said:


> I liked the miniseries of Dune better than the movie. It is closer to the book.



It's events hew closer to the book but the kid playing Paul was so horribly miscast it really drowned out the rest of the film for me. I really think Lynch hit the spirit of the book better overall.


----------



## BookBarbarian (Oct 8, 2019)

Ath-kethin said:


> It's events hew closer to the book but the kid playing Paul was so horribly miscast it really drowned out the rest of the film for me. I really think Lynch hit the spirit of the book better overall.




What? The whole end monologue is about how Maud’dib will bring peace...except in the book it's a known universal spanning jihad that cost 6 billion lives.


----------



## Ryujin (Oct 8, 2019)

Ath-kethin said:


> It's events hew closer to the book but the kid playing Paul was so horribly miscast it really drowned out the rest of the film for me. I really think Lynch hit the spirit of the book better overall.




I felt that Lynch missed the basic gut feel of the book horribly. The shortcut of making Baron Harkonnen physically objectionable to make the audience immediately dislike him was crass. "Weirding modules"? Seriously? The mini series hit the mark far better but this is still a property that's begging for a remake, and that's something I almost never say.


----------



## BookBarbarian (Oct 8, 2019)

Ryujin said:


> I felt that Lynch missed the basic gut feel of the book horribly. The shortcut of making Baron Harkonnen physically objectionable to make the audience immediately dislike him was crass. "Weirding modules"? Seriously? The mini series hit the mark far better but this is still a property that's begging for a remake, and that's something I almost never say.



I think the Lynch film had a better budget and cast. The mini series stayed closer to the books, but I have little else good to say about it.

At least the sequel had James McAvoy in it.

Edit: I also like the Soundtrack of the film even if it is sheer 80s ridiculousness. Probably because of that actually.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Oct 8, 2019)

For being band that had never done a soundtrack before (or since), Toto's Dune soundtrack is pretty awesome.

As for the movie, I like it. It does rely overly much on narration in a few instances. I haven't seen the Extended/Smithee cut in ages, though.

A recent bad movie I enjoyed was the Taron Egerton Robin Hood. Between its completely anachronistic design and over-the-top feats, it sure felt like a D&D game turned into a movie (minus magic and monsters).



BookBarbarian said:


> Edit: I also like the Soundtrack of the film even if it is sheer 80s ridiculousness. Probably because of that actually.


----------



## Ath-kethin (Oct 8, 2019)

Ryujin said:


> I felt that Lynch missed the basic gut feel of the book horribly. The shortcut of making Baron Harkonnen physically objectionable to make the audience immediately dislike him was crass. "Weirding modules"? Seriously? The mini series hit the mark far better but this is still a property that's begging for a remake, and that's something I almost never say.



Don't forget the heart plugs!

The Lynch film is a total mess, no doubt about it. The Ultimate Superbo Amazeballs No Really We Mean It This Time (Whatever) cut is a bit better, but it's still near incomprehensible, especially if you don't have the book near memorized.

But I think Lynch did the worms better, the ornithopters better, and the general air of antiquated nobility vs. noble savagery better. I also like the overall visual style better (especially the various guild navigators and the personal shields).

The miniseries (both of them of which I am aware) felt way too sterile and distant to me.  And as I mentioned upstream, the guy playing Paul just totally didn't work for me at all.

I'd love to see a well-done remake we sell. But I don't think it can happen. Modern CGI will just make it look like a dated cartoon before it finishes it's theatrical run, and that's assuming anybody could get a big enough budget to even make a good try at it (after 3 failed attempts to make the move in the last 30 or so years).


----------



## lowkey13 (Oct 8, 2019)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## BookBarbarian (Oct 8, 2019)

Ralif Redhammer said:


> For being band that had never done a soundtrack before (or since), Toto's Dune soundtrack is pretty awesome.



I can hear the guitars just looking at this...


----------



## trappedslider (Oct 9, 2019)

BookBarbarian said:


> Which _Transformers _1986 or 2007? Or the sequels of 2007, or the Spin-off/Reboot _Bumblebee_?



All

Fight me.


----------



## GreyLord (Oct 9, 2019)

I'll have a couple, some already names, some not.

Space Raiders - Awesome film about a kid who gets to go on a space adventure.  love it even more than another one that I love that uses the same soundtrack and special effects which is...

Battle Beyond the Stars - Star Wars copy but shamelessly stays truer to the source of the Seven Samurai/Magnificent Seven.

Star Crash - This is cheesy, very cheesy.  Absolutely a Star Wars Riff.  David Hasselhoff in a LOT of makeup...and a bunch of other crazy stuff.

Moving more modern...

LOVED

The A-Team - total and complete chaos all wrapped up in a neat order.

Not quite a flop but seems to have been dropped as Disney acquired Star Wars is

Tron Legacy - This movie ROCKED.  I'm not even a very big Tron fan but LOVED this movie.  It needed a sequel.

Willow - Not sure if this was considered doing bad at the box office or not, but add this to the 80s Fantasy films that I love.

Others already mentioned - Master of the Universe, Labyrinth, Big Trouble in Little China, Conan the Destroyer and Red Sonya, Dune, Beastmaster, Krull.  (and with all those RH characters, can't forget Kull the Conqueror either!!!).

I don't consider them bad movies at all, and truly really actually enjoy watching them.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Oct 9, 2019)

I can't deny that I'm prone to fits of nostalgia and reminiscing. I try not to get too mired in the past, but it happens sometimes.



lowkey13 said:


> You're drowning in the past, Ralif!
> 
> But I've got your life vest right here: it's called the 80's, and it's gonna be around forever!




True story: wee little Ralif sat down to watch Dune with my family. All was going well until the heart plug scene. I ran back to my room and read a book on dinosaurs to calm down.



Ath-kethin said:


> Don't forget the heart plugs!


----------



## BookBarbarian (Oct 9, 2019)

trappedslider said:


> All
> 
> Fight me.




trappedslider must be stopped. No matter the cost.

_You've got the touch! You've got the power! Yeah!!!_


----------



## BookBarbarian (Oct 9, 2019)

GreyLord said:


> Tron Legacy - This movie ROCKED.  I'm not even a very big Tron fan but LOVED this movie.  It needed a sequel.



I really liked Tron Legacy and was interested to see where it was going. However it's big weakness was a mediocre Garrett Hedlund. It should have been his breakout role like Chris Pine's Kirk, but it was just ok. It's tough to build a franchise around an OK lead.



Ralif Redhammer said:


> True story: wee little Ralif sat down to watch Dune with my family. All was going well until the heart plug scene. I ran back to my room and read a book on dinosaurs to calm down.




This is the best coping mechanism I have ever heard of. I may try this after work today.


----------



## Imaculata (Oct 9, 2019)

I love the costume designs and general aestetic of the Dune movie. It looks fantastic, and I also love the score. It's a pity that the movie tries and fails to cram a really big story in just one movie. It's just too big for that. As a bare minimum it would need a multi-movie trilogy, like The Lord of the Rings did.

A few years ago I picked up a Special Edition of the movie on DVD, which adds an introduction that explains a lot more of the plot... which is cool... and it also removed the heartplug scene, goddamit!


----------



## Eric V (Oct 9, 2019)

I liked the Director's Cut of both *Dawn of Justice* and *Daredevil*.


----------



## BookBarbarian (Oct 9, 2019)

Imaculata said:


> As a bare minimum it would need a multi-movie trilogy, like The Lord of the Rings did.




Do you think the upcoming 2 Dune movies by Denis Villeneuve won't have enough time to do it properly then?


----------



## Deset Gled (Oct 9, 2019)

Imaculata said:


> I love the costume designs and general aestetic of the Dune movie. It looks fantastic, and I also love the score.




100% this.  Dune as a novel is a masterpiece of a novel, but is almost impossible to portray visually.  Too many philosophical bits.  Lynch's Dune is a masterpiece of cinema, even if it makes a mess of the novel.  See also: The Shining, The Mist (and a lot of other Stephen King stuff), Blade Runner, Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory.

Also, I can watch this over and over again (PG language):


----------



## Ryujin (Oct 10, 2019)

BookBarbarian said:


> trappedslider must be stopped. No matter the cost.
> 
> _You've got the touch! You've got the power! Yeah!!!_




Have you seen the Captain America with Mjolnir scene set to that song? Awesomeness


----------



## BookBarbarian (Oct 10, 2019)

Ryujin said:


> Have you seen the Captain America with Mjolnir scene set to that song? Awesomeness



Indeed! very fitting


----------



## Imaculata (Oct 10, 2019)

BookBarbarian said:


> Do you think the upcoming 2 Dune movies by Denis Villeneuve won't have enough time to do it properly then?




I honestly don't know. Atleast they are doing more than one movie, but that still probably means they'll have to leave a lot of stuff out. And as @Deset Gled rightfully pointed out, there's a lot of stuff in the books that doesn't lend itself to film.


----------



## Celebrim (Oct 11, 2019)

Second list.

National Treasure - Silly but fun, played with an earnestness by Nicholas Cage in the sort of role he was born to play.  (Mentioned by someone else.)

Man on Fire - Denzel Washington elevates pretty much anything he appears in.

Payback - Mel Gibson plays a bad guy revenging himself on other bad guys. 

Hook - Cheesy but lovable film filled with childish wonder.  Hated by adults that have forgotten their happy thoughts.

Over the Top - 80's sound track sports movie, featuring big rigs and professional high stakes arm wrestling. Well from the bottom of Stallone's worst output, and actually probably nearer the top.

Tron Legacy - I'll second this as better than its reviews might suggest.

Some people have mentioned 'Dark Crystal' and 'Labyrinth', but both of those movies have Rotten Tomatoes critic and audience scores above 70%, which I would feel is objectively well above 'bad movie' territory. If we are going to accept "performed poorly in its initial box office", we are going to end up talking about 'It's a Wonderful Life', 'Bladerunner', 'Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory' (Gene Wilder), 'Hugo' and the 'Shawshank Redemption' as examples of bad movies that we like.

As for Dune, what you have there is a big budget mess of a movie that gets almost everything wrong and yet occasionally has enough of the source material peaking out from under the filthy rags it is asked to wear that it manages some gravitas amidst all the terrible direction and script adaptation decisions.   Patrick Stewart and a similarly robust cast certainly helps in that regard.   I personally feel that the LotR trilogy is a similar mess, elevated only by much better decisions regarding its production design and artistic direction, and the fact that the long run times allows audiences to forget just how much of the trilogy is genuinely bad.   Yes, yes, they get the 'Red Day' speech spot on, but those moments where they stick to Tolkien's dialogue and staging and so get something wonderful are few and far between.


----------



## Imaculata (Oct 12, 2019)

I think that Gene Wilder kills it in Willy Wonka & the Chocolate Factory. His performance in that is off the charts. He is the best part of that movie, in addition to the spectacular sets.


----------



## Li Shenron (Oct 12, 2019)

I don't understand how can Labyrinth and Temple of Doom can be considered flops, at least in Europe they were (and still are) very popular. Doom might have been the worst of the 3 old Indy movies, but it's like saying silver is a flop because you have gold and platinum...

Now for REALLY bad movies I actually liked, I have an outing to make: I watched and laughed at almost all Rob Schneider's flicks.


----------



## Zardnaar (Oct 12, 2019)

Labyrinth might have been to clever.

 Think it was somewhat popular.


----------



## cbwjm (Oct 12, 2019)

Zardnaar said:


> Labyrinth might have been to clever.
> 
> Think it was somewhat popular.



Labyrinth was amazing and is still one of those movies that I'd be happy to sit down and watch again.


----------



## Zardnaar (Oct 12, 2019)

cbwjm said:


> Labyrinth was amazing and is still one of those movies that I'd be happy to sit down and watch again.




Yeah u remember watching the making if it on VHS more than a few times.


----------



## Ryujin (Oct 13, 2019)

cbwjm said:


> Labyrinth was amazing and is still one of those movies that I'd be happy to sit down and watch again.




Bought it on DVD, in a package deal with "The Dark Crystal", and watch both a couple of times a year.


----------



## cbwjm (Oct 13, 2019)

Ryujin said:


> Bought it on DVD, in a package deal with "The Dark Crystal", and watch both a couple of times a year.



Dark Crystal is another great movie. I loved the prequel series they've created for it.


----------



## JeffB (Oct 13, 2019)

I liked all 3 of the Conan movies. 

I enjoy John Carter (despite the massive deviation from the way Carter as a character, and Barsoom as a culture is written by ERB). My biggest pet peeve is the fact that the greens of Barsoom have forward facing eyes..WTF?

To put it mildly, I'm not a fan of Prequel or Disney Star Wars. I did not go see "Solo" in the theatres because I took reviews and my growing disgust for the other Disney films to heart. But I enjoyed Solo on Netflix. It's horrible as a film about Han Solo, but it's a fun Star Wars romp.

I like Clash/Wrath of the Titans (Wrath, moreso than Clash)

Love  the Percy Jackson series.

Bakshi's LOTR is fantastic. I love the Orc animation. Love it.

For that matter, I enjoyed the animated Hobbit.

Narnia series? Yep.

Maleficent.  Fun take on the character. 

Solomon Kane. Super fun.


----------



## Richards (Oct 13, 2019)

JeffB said:


> I enjoy John Carter (despite the massive deviation from the way Carter as a character, and Barsoom as a culture is written by ERB). My biggest pet peeve is the fact that the greens of Barsoom have forward facing eyes..WTF?




Nope, those things you mentioned made me hate the movie, not only because I couldn't get past the horrible changes they'd made but also because by making a crappy, high-budget Barsoom movie they made it unlikely a good Barsoom movie will ever get made.  (I still think the only chance to get an accurate Barsoom movie  made will be via Pixar or a similar animation company.  And this time, let's not just put the green Barsoomians' eyes on the side where they belong but can we keep also them 15 feet tall?)

Johnathan


----------



## Ryujin (Oct 13, 2019)

Richards said:


> Nope, those things you mentioned made me hate the movie, not only because I couldn't get past the horrible changes they'd made but also because by making a crappy, high-budget Barsoom movie they made it unlikely a good Barsoom movie will ever get made.  (I still think the only chance to get an accurate Barsoom movie  made will be via Pixar or a similar animation company.  And this time, let's not just put the green Barsoomians' eyes on the side where they belong but can we keep also them 15 feet tall?)
> 
> Johnathan




Dejah Thoris not being "clothed only in jewels" was a rather large disappointment


----------



## trappedslider (Oct 13, 2019)

JeffB said:


> Love  the Percy Jackson series.




You sir,are one of the few that I've come across to say that.


----------



## cbwjm (Oct 13, 2019)

trappedslider said:


> You sir,are one of the few that I've come across to say that.



I literally just wathed Percy Jackson and the Sea of Monsters last night, those are fun movies to watch and I read that there is a series being talked about. I've now bought the books so I'm going to read through those.


----------



## JeffB (Oct 14, 2019)

trappedslider said:


> You sir,are one of the few that I've come across to say that.




Took my Son when he was younger to see them in the theatre  and now my little girl and wife like them too when they are on TV. Greek mythology based adventures my family can enjoy.. What's not to love?


----------



## Imaculata (Oct 14, 2019)

Narnia is awful. When I was still studying, some of the people from the studio responsible for the effects came to give a lecture at my school, and they shared some funny stories about the production. They told us how the director at a whim just wanted more CGI tossed in, even when it seemed completely redundant. The most blatant example being celebration scene with the random mermaids leaping in front of the camera. They asked the director if the mermaids were really needed, but they were told to 'just do it'.

It took a lot of work getting the big battle to look right. It involved so many CGI creatures, and it didn't seem the director had put much thought into how it should all look. They explained how CGI looks best when used in moderation, and when combined with practical effects. But what they got to work with was just an empty field with one child actor, and they were asked to turn that empty field into a massive battle. That simply doesn't work, no matter how talented the studio is. They kept being told, more creatures! Make it bigger!


----------



## Zardnaar (Oct 14, 2019)

Another +1 fo Solo being ok, not the worst SW movie.


----------



## trappedslider (Oct 14, 2019)

cbwjm said:


> I literally just wathed Percy Jackson and the Sea of Monsters last night, those are fun movies to watch and I read that there is a series being talked about. I've now bought the books so I'm going to read through those.





JeffB said:


> Took my Son when he was younger to see them in the theatre  and now my little girl and wife like them too when they are on TV. Greek mythology based adventures my family can enjoy.. What's not to love?




I felt that they were a disservice to the books. The musical however is held in high esteem since it got more in line with the books.


----------



## Mercurius (Oct 15, 2019)

I saw a film some months ago starring Ron Eldard of ER "fame" called _Higher Power _that fits the thread. I try to avoid B-movie science fiction as the effects tend to be wonky, with worse acting. But this one was surprisingly enjoyable, if very B-movieish.


----------



## DrunkonDuty (Oct 22, 2019)

Tromeo and Juliet. A Troma studios take on the Shakespeare classic.

Plan 9 From Outer Space.

And tonight I'm going to see if blackspoitation classic _Cleopatra Jones_ has stood the test of time. (it probably hasn't.)


edit: yeah, it's bad. But enjoyable.


----------



## Sacrosanct (Oct 22, 2019)

cbwjm said:


> Labyrinth was amazing and is still one of those movies that I'd be happy to sit down and watch again.




my son refers to it as “the bulge movie”


----------



## cbwjm (Oct 22, 2019)

Sacrosanct said:


> my son refers to it as “the bulge movie”



I saw it at the movies with my cousins, mum, and aunties. They were having a good laugh, wouldn't be surprised if they referred to it as that as well.


----------



## Zardnaar (Oct 22, 2019)

What's wrong with watching Bowie in tights?


----------



## trappedslider (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## Raunalyn (Oct 22, 2019)

I watched Mandy the other night. It's a Nicholas Cage movie with a somewhat subdued Nick. Oh, he's still Nick Cage and has a few Nick Cage moments (the scream of "You ripped my favorite shIIIRRT!!! You ripped my favorite shIIIIRRT!!!" comes to mind), but for the most part he's watchable.

The movie was weird, but in a very good way. Very surreal and atmospheric. One of the things I enjoyed was the fact that the landscape of the movie reflects his emotional state as the movie progresses. It begins in the pristine forests of the Shadow Mountains, and then proceeds to become more and more hell like as he seeks revenge.

I was surprised I liked the movie as much as I did. It is definitely a B movie, but quite enjoyable


----------



## Umbran (Oct 22, 2019)

Richards said:


> ... but also because by making a crappy, high-budget Barsoom movie they made it unlikely a good Barsoom movie will ever get made.




By "good" you seem to mean "precisely adhering to the books".  A strict retelling of the Barsoom stories would fall flat due to its overweening and overburdened "great white savior" and "noble savage" issues.   Not to mention that the black martians, who are the ultimate villains of the works, have the same racism issues that D&D drow have... largely because it looks like the drow are cribbed from the black martians.



> (I still think the only chance to get an accurate Barsoom movie  made will be via Pixar or a similar animation company.  And this time, let's not just put the green Barsoomians' eyes on the side where they belong but can we keep also them 15 feet tall?)




Have you not considered the very real constraints to movie-making behind those changes?

Do, you want green martians that won't fit into a cinematic frame with their human-sized counterparts, and with eyes such that they cannot effectively express emotions - or even sight-lines - to a human audience?  Because that's what you are describing.


----------



## Umbran (Oct 22, 2019)

Raunalyn said:


> I watched Mandy the other night. It's a Nicholas Cage movie with a somewhat subdued Nick.




Another (Nick Cage) bad movie to like - The Sorcerer's Apprentice.


----------



## Richards (Oct 24, 2019)

Umbran said:


> By "good" you seem to mean "precisely adhering to the books".



I no doubt seem to mean that because I do mean that.  I've always been a firm believer in "respect the source material" when it comes to adaptations from one medium to another.  It's when you don't respect the source material that you end up with a greedy John Carter interested only in gold, or Robert Downey Jr. as a Sherlock Holmes who not only visits prostitutes but is easily outsmarted by one, or a Star Trek reboot where a Romulan vessel going back in time creates an alternate timeline where all of a sudden Vulcan has a moon it never had before, transporter technology now works in a different way, and you can beam onto a starship traveling at warp speeds.



Umbran said:


> Not to mention that the black martians, who are the ultimate villains of the works, have the same racism issues that D&D drow have... largely because it looks like the drow are cribbed from the black martians.



I'll just point out that while the Black Pirates are definitely depicted as an evil race, their skin color doesn't seem to really play into it - the white-skinned Therns are just as evil, as are the yellow men of the north and the green Barsoomians.  If there's a racism issue in the Barsoomian novels (the first one, really, as if memory serves it's the only place it comes up), it's the depiction of Native Americans as bloodthirsty savages; the novel was written in 1912 and is certainly a product of its time.



Umbran said:


> Have you not considered the very real constraints to movie-making behind those changes?  Do, you want green martians that won't fit into a cinematic frame with their human-sized counterparts, and with eyes such that they cannot effectively express emotions - or even sight-lines - to a human audience?  Because that's what you are describing.



Yep, that's what I want.  If these issues make an accurate Barsoom movie a non-starter, then so be it - I'd rather have either an accurate movie or none at all.  Case in point: "World War Z" is an excellent novel, told as a patchwork mosaic of little pieces of action taking place all over the world.  An accurate movie of that novel will now probably never be made, because a "World War Z" movie _was_ made, only somehow it got turned into "Brad Pitt single-handedly saves the world from zombies that can run really, really fast."

I don't begrudge a studio making a "Brad Pitt single-handedly saves the world from zombies that can run really, really fast" movie; I'm just ticked that having made that movie and used that name, there will likely never be an accurate "World War Z" movie made.  Likewise, if they were going to make such changes to the "John Carter of Mars" story, I'd have just as soon they made the movie they wanted and called it something else.  I have no problem with Robert Downey Jr. playing a Victorian-era detective who gets outwitted by prostitutes - as long as they don't make that character be Sherlock Holmes.

I'm well aware not everyone has the same issues with respecting the source material as I do and I'm not trying to convert anyone to my way of thinking; I'm just explaining why these things bother me like they do.

Johnathan


----------



## Lanefan (Oct 25, 2019)

Cutthroat Island.  Geena Davis hamming it up as a pirate - what could possibly ever be bad about that?  Yet critics and the paying public hated it with a passion.

Robin Hood: Prince of Thieves (the Costner one).  Costner can't do an English accent to save his life, and the critics pilloried him (and by extension the whole movie) for it, but get past that and this thing's great!

The Golden Compass.  Bombed in the US largely because of - well, let's just say politics - which is a crying shame, as it's really good.

SW Ep I - The Phantom Menace.  Yes it's bad, even though it made craptons of money, but I have a soft spot for it - and lines from it are constantly floating around our games...
"Wipe them out.  All of them." - common instructions to summoned monsters; also often said by villains
"Why do I think we've picked up another pathetic lifeform?" - the party acquires an NPC or rescues someone
"There's always a bigger fish." - when you find out there's a bigger BBEG behind the original BBEG
"[We're] losing droids, fast!" - when party members and-or allies are dropping like flies


----------



## Zardnaar (Oct 25, 2019)

Prince of Thieves was a flop or regarded as bad? Love that movie.


----------



## Sacrosanct (Oct 25, 2019)

Costner sucked, but Alan Rickman was awesome


----------



## ccs (Oct 25, 2019)

Zardnaar said:


> Prince of Thieves was a flop or regarded as bad? Love that movie.




Regarded.  
It made it's $ (48m vs 165m usa/almost 400m worldwide)


----------



## Zardnaar (Oct 25, 2019)

ccs said:


> Regarded.
> It made it's $ (48m vs 165m usa/almost 400m worldwide)




Rgr 400 million is worth a bit more. 

1991 was this and Terminator 2.


----------



## Ulfgeir (Oct 25, 2019)

Lanefan said:


> Cutthroat Island. Geena Davis hamming it up as a pirate - what could possibly ever be bad about that? Yet critics and the paying public hated it with a passion.
> 
> Robin Hood: Prince of Thieves (the Costner one). Costner can't do an English accent to save his life, and the critics pilloried him (and by extension the whole movie) for it, but get past that and this thing's great!




Love Cutthroat Island. Also liked the movie where she was a secret agent with amnesia.
And the Robin hood movie has a really good sheriff.  "No more merciful beheadings, and call of Christmas"


----------



## Zardnaar (Oct 25, 2019)

And "cut your heart out with a spoon".


----------



## ccs (Oct 25, 2019)

Zardnaar said:


> Rgr 400 million is worth a bit more.




Yup.  As long as the $s made, the critics can say whatever they like.


----------



## cbwjm (Oct 25, 2019)

Lanefan said:


> Cutthroat Island. Geena Davis hamming it up as a pirate - what could possibly ever be bad about that? Yet critics and the paying public hated it with a passion.
> 
> Robin Hood: Prince of Thieves (the Costner one). Costner can't do an English accent to save his life, and the critics pilloried him (and by extension the whole movie) for it, but get past that and this thing's great!
> 
> ...



I enjoyed all of those movies except maybe cutthroat island but that's because I can't remember it.


----------



## Imaculata (Oct 25, 2019)

Ulfgeir said:


> Love Cutthroat Island. Also liked the movie where she was a secret agent with amnesia.




The Long Kiss Goodnight. Yep, I love both movies. I never got why people hated on Cutthroat Island.


----------



## Ryujin (Oct 25, 2019)

Imaculata said:


> The Long Kiss Goodnight. Yep, I love both movies. I never got why people hated on Cutthroat Island.




I paid to see "The Long Kiss Goodnight" in theatre and didn't regret it one bit.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Oct 25, 2019)

Saw Robin Hood: Prince of Thieves in the theater. The cast is solid. Costner's English accent only appears when he says "Robin of Locksley." Other than that, he doesn't even try.

It's still pretty fun, though a few parts of it haven't aged so well.


----------



## Undrave (Oct 25, 2019)

I have a soft spot for 90s American Godzilla. I think its a fun comedic adventure romp!


----------



## Raunalyn (Oct 25, 2019)

Undrave said:


> I have a soft spot for 90s American Godzilla. I think its a fun comedic adventure romp!



The one with Matthew Brodderick? Oy!!! That movie was one of the "so bad it's good" type...god, that actress was absolutely horrible, too!


----------



## Undrave (Oct 25, 2019)

Raunalyn said:


> The one with Matthew Brodderick? Oy!!! That movie was one of the "so bad it's good" type...god, that actress was absolutely horrible, too!




Yes, that one! I think it's a hoot. It is SUCH a 90s Hollywood movie.


----------



## Deset Gled (Oct 25, 2019)

Imaculata said:


> I never got why people hated on Cutthroat Island.




It's release set high expectations.  It was marketed as an epic.  It was known to have a really huge budget and star power.  What was delivered was less than that.  It was like being sold The Shining but ending up with The Blob. 

Also, it's massive financial failure killed the pirate movie genre for some time.


----------



## Zardnaar (Oct 26, 2019)

ccs said:


> Yup.  As long as the $s made, the critics can say whatever they like.




The Joker not the biggest box office butb


Deset Gled said:


> It's release set high expectations.  It was marketed as an epic.  It was known to have a really huge budget and star power.  What was delivered was less than that.  It was like being sold The Shining but ending up with The Blob.
> 
> Also, it's massive financial failure killed the pirate movie genre for some time.




I think it was only 8 years or so between that and Pirates of the Caribbean. 

 You don't see a lot of pirate movies anyway.


----------



## Ryujin (Oct 26, 2019)

Deset Gled said:


> It's release set high expectations.  It was marketed as an epic.  It was known to have a really huge budget and star power.  What was delivered was less than that.  It was like being sold The Shining but ending up with The Blob.
> 
> Also, it's massive financial failure killed the pirate movie genre for some time.




Popular cinema seems to go in cycles. Westerns should be coming back soon.


----------



## Undrave (Oct 26, 2019)

I don't know if it's considered a 'bad movie' but I never EVER hear anyone talked about 1992's 'Toys' with Robin Williams. It's a masterpiece of surreal set design and a delight of a movie! 

Is it a bad movie?


----------



## cbwjm (Oct 27, 2019)

Undrave said:


> I don't know if it's considered a 'bad movie' but I never EVER hear anyone talked about 1992's 'Toys' with Robin Williams. It's a masterpiece of surreal set design and a delight of a movie!
> 
> Is it a bad movie?



It could have been, I recall liking it. Another Robin Williams moving that I liked was what dreams may come. I'm not sure if that counts as a good or bad movie either.


----------



## Zardnaar (Oct 27, 2019)

Only saw Toys once iirc. I don't remember much.


----------



## Undrave (Oct 28, 2019)

Zardnaar said:


> Only saw Toys once iirc. I don't remember much.



It's kinda hard to find nowadays, I haven't watched it in years... I'd love to get it on DVD or something but it's been out of print for years now...


----------



## Zardnaar (Oct 28, 2019)

Undrave said:


> It's kinda hard to find nowadays, I haven't watched it in years... I'd love to get it on DVD or something but it's been out of print for years now...




It's just one of those movies that never kinda disappeared.

Demolition Man has been added to Netflix. Idk if it's aged well though. Not sure if it counts as bad.


----------



## trappedslider (Oct 28, 2019)

Undrave said:


> It's kinda hard to find nowadays, I haven't watched it in years... I'd love to get it on DVD or something but it's been out of print for years now...




 this is now stuck in your head.


----------



## Undrave (Oct 28, 2019)

trappedslider said:


> this is now stuck in your head.




When did we get MTV?


----------



## trappedslider (Oct 28, 2019)

Undrave said:


> When did we get MTV?



We must have gotten patched into the cable


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Oct 28, 2019)

What Dreams May Come is an amazing movie. But I find it so emotionally devastating that I think I've only watched it twice.



cbwjm said:


> Another Robin Williams moving that I liked was what dreams may come. I'm not sure if that counts as a good or bad movie either.


----------



## Herobizkit (Oct 29, 2019)

The 'Double Dragon' movie.

Seriously.

Does it contain any epic masterpieces of acting? No. But look at the world-building in the setting... a dystopic cityscape where gangs rule the streets and curfews happen at night. Problems are solved with violence, usually street-fighting and martial arts and (almost?) never with guns.

The Jack City commercial.

And Alyssa Milano.

There are times when the DD movie feels like what the Super Mario Bros movie TRIED to be, but the SMB movie has no business being.


----------



## cbwjm (Oct 29, 2019)

Herobizkit said:


> The 'Double Dragon' movie.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> ...




Hah, I loved the Super Marios Bros movie, yet another bad movie that I liked. I can't really recall double dragon, just a vague memory now.


----------



## Zardnaar (Oct 29, 2019)

Double Dragon 1995?

 Mortal Kombat the first one I liked. Second meh.


----------



## trappedslider (Oct 29, 2019)

Didn't the double dragon movie take place in a Quake ravaged L.A. that looked slightly better than Escape From L.A's quaked ravaged LA??


----------



## Undrave (Oct 29, 2019)

Herobizkit said:


> The 'Double Dragon' movie.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> ...




Yeah it was a bonkers movie but it had its own internal logic and was super charming in its own goofy way.


----------



## 5ekyu (Nov 2, 2019)

Recently I inflicted Doc Savage Man of Bronze on an unsuspecting crowd on a partial cancel game night and it was a hoot. (Cue music by JP So*U*S*A*.

Course it then led to lotsa discussions about "no, Doc Savage preceded those things you think came from later works" and "who is Ron Ely.

Odd note, the same night we played it there was a tragic event at Eky's home that made news. That was freaky.


----------



## Fenris-77 (Nov 4, 2019)

Hudson Hawk was the first flick that came to mind. Hugely panned by critics, but I loved it.


----------



## cbwjm (Nov 4, 2019)

Fenris-77 said:


> Hudson Hawk was the first flick that came to mind. Hugely panned by critics, but I loved it.



Bruce Willis film? If it's the one I'm thinking of then yeah, loved that movie. It was fun.


----------



## Fenris-77 (Nov 4, 2019)

cbwjm said:


> Bruce Willis film? If it's the one I'm thinking of then yeah, loved that movie. It was fun.



That's the one. I think people were expecting "a Bruce Willis movie" and it really wasn't that. It's was surreal and dreamlike around the edges. Anyway, yeah, I liked a lot too.


----------



## Sadras (Nov 4, 2019)

Damn photomat assholes


----------



## Raunalyn (Nov 4, 2019)

They Live...Absolutely LOVE that movie, but it didn't do well at the box office.

"I have come here to chew bubblegum and kick a$$ - and I'm all out of bubblegum."


----------



## Bohandas (Nov 9, 2019)

*Super Mario Brothers
*Plan 9 From Outer Space
*Santa Claus Conquers the Martians
*Space Zombie Bingo
*Braindrainer
*Working Stiffs
*Power Rangers (2017)
*Postal
*Mystery Men
*Arise
*Let's Visit the World of the Future
*Dune
*Club Dread
*Paranormal Movie
*Tank Girl
*Kung-Pow: Enter the Fist
*Soulkeeper
*Evil Dead: The Musical
*Rendezvous With Ragnarok
*Bloody Pit of Horror/The Crimson Executioner
*Superhero Movie
*Meteor Man
*Winchester
*Live Freaky, Die Freaky
*Labyrinth
*Aqua Teen Hunger Force Colon Movie Film For Theaters
*Pee-Wee's Big Adventure
*Casino Royale (1967)
*Surf Ninjas
*Billy & Mandy Save Christmas
*The Phantom Menace
*Holmes & Watson
*Big Trouble In Little China
*2001: A Space Travesty
*Dracula: Dead and Loving It
*Wrongfully Accused
*Spy Hard
*Slither
*The Dunwich Horror
*Re-Animator


----------



## Zardnaar (Nov 9, 2019)

That's an pressure list.


----------



## Raunalyn (Nov 11, 2019)

Bohandas said:


> *Tank Girl




Oh, I forgot about Tank Girl!! I loved how quirky that movie was, and it had some great one-liners...

"I have 2 words to say to you...BRUSH YOUR TEETH!"

"It's been swell, but the swelling's gone down."


----------



## lowkey13 (Nov 11, 2019)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Deset Gled (Nov 11, 2019)

Undrave said:


> I don't know if it's considered a 'bad movie' but I never EVER hear anyone talked about 1992's 'Toys' with Robin Williams. It's a masterpiece of surreal set design and a delight of a movie!
> 
> Is it a bad movie?




It's very uneven.  For every surreal, cinematic moment there's a couple of low-budget, low brow, low intelligence ones.    It's not really a comedy.  It's not really a drama.  It's not really sci-fi.  It tries to be all three, but in the end doesn't really succeed at any of them.


----------



## Undrave (Nov 11, 2019)

Deset Gled said:


> It's very uneven.  For every surreal, cinematic moment there's a couple of low-budget, low brow, low intelligence ones.    It's not really a comedy.  It's not really a drama.  It's not really sci-fi.  It tries to be all three, but in the end doesn't really succeed at any of them.




It's certainly a UFO of a movie


----------



## Bohandas (Nov 11, 2019)

Undrave said:


> I don't know if it's considered a 'bad movie' but I never EVER hear anyone talked about 1992's 'Toys' with Robin Williams. It's a masterpiece of surreal set design and a delight of a movie!




I forgot about Toys. I watched that movie a zillion times as a kid


----------



## Bohandas (Nov 12, 2019)

I just realized I left out a few:

*Dudes & Dragons
*Curse of the Dragonslayer
*The Last Druid
*The 5000 Fingers of Dr.T


----------



## Ulfgeir (Nov 12, 2019)

One movie that I guess most criticd will say is bad, but I thoroughly enjoy.. Tremors

It is cheesy, but oh so fun.


----------



## Bohandas (Nov 12, 2019)

Oh, and the _Jackass_ movies. Especially the two deleted scenes/making-of movies (2.5 and 3.5).


----------



## Zardnaar (Nov 12, 2019)

Never watched them, just rewatched Jackass 2. 

 Worth a watch?


----------



## Mallus (Nov 12, 2019)

For the record, The 5,000 Fingers of Doctor T is _not_ a bad movie. For set design alone it deserves some sort of small, statue-esque award...


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Nov 12, 2019)

That movie was a lot better than I expected. It's no LOTR, but it did a better job at being a D&D movie than the first D&D movie did.



Bohandas said:


> *Curse of the Dragonslayer


----------



## Bohandas (Nov 12, 2019)

Mallus said:


> For the record, The 5,000 Fingers of Doctor T is _not_ a bad movie. For set design alone it deserves some sort of small, statue-esque award...



I had read that a whole bunch of people walked out of the premier and that it was disavowed by Dr.Seuss (who wrote the script)


----------



## Mallus (Nov 12, 2019)

Bohandas said:


> I had read that a whole bunch of people walked out of the premier and that it was disavowed by Dr.Seuss (who wrote the script)



I've seen it numerous times, ie until they stopped showing it on broadcast TV sometime in the late 1970s. I was a tiny child at the time, but still...

Apparently it's now considered a cult film and an artsy classic. Peter Bradshaw at the Guardian is a fan.


----------



## Gradine (Nov 12, 2019)

Oh man, so many. I'll try to stick to "bad" movies and not commercial flops that later found a nostalgiac audience (so no "Hook" or "Big Lebowski")

-Super Mario Bros. - Mentioned earlier, of course. I watched it when I was... I don't know, eight? And I digged how stupid it was.
-Street Fighter - Come for the memes, stay for Raul Julia hamming it up
-Jupiter Ascending & Speed Racer - I assume Speed Racer is considered a bad movie? Maybe it isn't; it definitely shouldn't be. These two films cover the Wachowski sisters' "stupid but fun" phase and I love both films dearly. This was the role that should have won Eddie Redmayne an Oscar. 
-Dungeons & Dragons: Wrath of the Dragon God - Yes, it was a crappy low-budget SciFi (sorry, _SyFy_ ) movie. But damnit if it didn't consistently feel like Dungeons  & Dragons. The Lich that the Big Bad allied with peacing out when it was obvious the Big Bad was losing was the icing on the cake.

I'm sure I'll remember more later


----------

